# Tommasini Colorado



## mzacherl (Sep 24, 2008)

I have decided its time to sell my Tommasini Colorado special edition by Colorado Cyclists and I came here first to see if there are any collectors who were interested. The frame is Dedacciai aluminum with Ultegra everything. Am looking to sell it for $1200 and i am willing to ship. Send me a personal message if you are interested. I've included some pictures.

thanks.


----------



## mzacherl (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I decided that 1200 is way too much (never had to sell a bike before) so I think that 950 obo is better. Let me know if you are interested. (I appologise if this is considered spam, but i dont know where else to go)

thanks all


----------

